# Toilet Paper Machine



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

This probably isn't the usual bit of equipment that gets discussed on this site, but I came across this thing this morning and was blown away.

Basically, you can take 40 sheets of paper, run them through the machine, and in 30 minutes, it is recycled into a ready roll of toilet paper. All costing about 11 cents. Now if only I could find out how much the machine will cost...

Heres the article:

Quick, Empty The Printer -- This Burrito Is Running Through Me!!: Machine Turns Trash Into Treasure Office Paper Into Toilet Paper - Geekologie


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> This probably isn't the usual bit of equipment that gets discussed on this site, but I came across this thing this morning and was blown away.
> 
> Basically, you can take 40 sheets of paper, run them through the machine, and in 30 minutes, it is recycled into a ready roll of toilet paper. All costing about 11 cents. Now if only I could find out how much the machine will cost...
> 
> ...


nakabayashi_toilet

Tokyo-based Nakabayashi offers everything from bookbinding services, child car seats and office products. But the newest (and certainly coolest) product of the 2,000-man company is an in-office machine , which turns used copier paper into toilet rolls, right there in the office. Brillant.

The toilet paper machine is able to produce two rolls per hour from around 1,800 sheets (or 7.2kg) of used A4-sized paper, which would have usually been just thrown away. At 600kg, it seems to be a dangerously massive piece of hardware.

Distribution in Japan begins in August and Nakabayashi wants to sell 60 units in the first year. Good luck with that, as each machine comes with a price tag of $95,000. Unfortunately, there is no information on operating costs yet, but I can't imagine these being in proportion.

better off using corn cobs or the Sears catalog


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This reminds me of a joke... which kind of toilet paper does this machine produce?

A little old lady goes into the store to do some shopping. She is
bewildered over the large selection of toilet paper.
"Pardon me, sir," she says to the store manager, "but can you explain the
differences in all these toilet papers?"
"Well," he replies pointing out one brand, "this is as soft as a
baby's kiss.
It's $1.50 per roll." He grabs another and says, "This is nice and soft,
strong but gentle, and it's $1.00 a roll." Pointing to the bottom shelf he
tells her, "We call that our No Name brand, and it's 20cents per roll."
"Give me the No Name," she says.
She comes back about a week later, seeks out the manager and says, "Hey!
I've got a name for your No Name toilet paper. I call it John Wayne."
"Why?" he asks.
"Because it's rough, it's tough and it don't take crap off anybody!"


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I already have a toilet paper machine but it only works in the summer through fall. :2thumb: Comes in one color, green but at the end of the year ya have a larger selection.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw that some where else in passing. I can't wait till it's available in a compact variety.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean said:


> I saw that some where else in passing. I can't wait till it's available in a compact variety.


A Finger.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL! yep that will do it.


----------

